# Recent finds



## SouthGa. (Jan 14, 2011)

No G-10's, but I was sure happy.


----------



## SouthGa. (Jan 14, 2011)

A few more found on same trip.


----------



## SouthGa. (Jan 14, 2011)

And a few more.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 14, 2011)

nice trip you had!!!! cool finds........


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 15, 2011)

What county was the pottery found?  

The pot looks like "Raku," maybe not.  I'd have to have a closer look.

The big shard makes me think "Mississippian" stamped ware, and that's not very common.  Maybe late Rood Phase.


----------



## dmedd (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice finds....I live in the same town.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 15, 2011)

That was a productive trip. Very nice stuff.


----------



## CAL (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice finds,thanks for letting us see them.


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome finds


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 15, 2011)

Was that econd to the last piece of pottery a broken pipe?


----------



## SouthGa. (Jan 15, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> What county was the pottery found?
> 
> The pot looks like "Raku," maybe not.  I'd have to have a closer look.
> 
> The big shard makes me think "Mississippian" stamped ware, and that's not very common.  Maybe late Rood Phase.


Thanks everyone for the nice comments, The pottery and pipe is from the middle Middle Mississippian period. The pottery design is Savannah Complicated Stamp also called Wilbanks. (1200-A.D.1350) ranging from south Ga. to the Piedmont. The archiac artifacts was found at a level of 3 to 5 ft in depth, much deeper than the complicated stamp pottery and pipe, which make this a multi-component site.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 16, 2011)

SouthGa. said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments, The pottery and pipe is from the middle Middle Mississippian period. The pottery design is Savannah Complicated Stamp also called Wilbanks. (1200-A.D.1350) ranging from south Ga. to the Piedmont. The archiac artifacts was found at a level of 3 to 5 ft in depth, much deeper than the complicated stamp pottery and pipe, which make this a multi-component site.



I get a gold star!


----------



## SouthGa. (Jan 16, 2011)

walkinboss01 said:


> Was that econd to the last piece of pottery a broken pipe?



I beleave it is a broken elbow pipe. Thanks for the info Bow Only, I found a nice read on the Rood Culture in Macon Plateau's Ga. Contemporaries.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 16, 2011)

SouthGa. said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments, The pottery and pipe is from the middle Middle Mississippian period. The pottery design is Savannah Complicated Stamp also called Wilbanks. (1200-A.D.1350) ranging from south Ga. to the Piedmont. The archiac artifacts was found at a level of 3 to 5 ft in depth, much deeper than the complicated stamp pottery and pipe, which make this a multi-component site.



I would put my money on that being from the later part of that period as well.


----------



## Son (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the look.


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice pottary. Looks like a good site.


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome site!! Be careful who you share it with.


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 6, 2011)

tetgunner said:


> Awesome site!! Be careful who you share it with.



x's 2


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2011)

Love those hafted scrapers!


----------



## caveman168 (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome finds, Ive have never even come close to putting two pieces of pottery together. By the way both of my folks work in Douglas, Ive found some flakes of the same red looking chert around Jeff Davis Co as you have in your avatar.


----------



## arkie1 (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks for sharing nice finds


----------

